# Where do I get the slicer and superpatch-6.2a ?????



## TransModeV (Oct 21, 2003)

where do I get the slicer and superpatch-6.2a?

Thanks for your time
TMV


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

slicer is a product from this link http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/slicer_nomodel.cfm

6.2a superpatch can be found in a few threads. Check post number 1 in this thread for a link to it: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343658


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Slicer from DVRupgrade.com

Superpatch from DDB here

http://************.com/forum/showthread.php?p=276700#post276700

replace the xxx with D - E - A - L - D - A - T - A - B - A - S - E


----------



## TransModeV (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks all I found both last night and thank to JWThiers I read your post in Expirience upgrading to 6.2a, it really helped my slice upgrade with no errors.

 

TMV


----------

